

What do you think about machines that think? - ColinWright
http://edge.org/contributors/what-do-you-think-about-machines-that-think

======
deepsearch
A search engine that thinks, almost [http://www2.lbl.gov/Science-
Articles/Archive/sabl/2005/March...](http://www2.lbl.gov/Science-
Articles/Archive/sabl/2005/March/06-genopharm.html)

------
jane_m
As long as they serve to humans, they can be highly helpful. However, there
are certainly moral and ethical issues that should be addressed prior to
creating them.

------
RobertKerans
How would one be able to tell if a machine could think?

